

The Need for Speed - Rauchg
https://cloudup.com/blog/the-need-for-speed

======
daken
It's interesting you advertise the need for speed when your page is so heavy
it's giving my machine a hard time

~~~
jamesaguilar
Maybe blog posts aren't the target of serious optimization for any of dozens
of good reasons a smart person like you could guess?

------
bsirkia
That's probably the most successful use of slides in a post I've ever seen,
usually when people add a deck in their write-up it makes the experience
awful, so kudos.

Do you predict that major sites are going get re-written as single-page apps,
either in Node or just Javascript? Are there any examples of major sites that
have done total redos as single page apps? (you use the FB app as an example,
but I'm thinking like an Amazon or HootSuite or any major webapp).

My sense is that there will be a lot of new sites written as single page apps,
but the switching cost for an existing site seems super high.

edit: missing words

~~~
Rauchg
Cost of switching is definitely high if you were to rewrite from scratch, but
the transition to single-page can also be evolutionary. That's exactly the
approach we're taking for the Wordpress admin panel for example.

------
aidenn0
Disable javascript for the page and get no text. What happend to graceful
degredation?

~~~
pbreit
Disabling JavaScript is silly in 2013.

~~~
aidenn0
Using HTTP to download javascript that then does an AJAX request to fetch
static content that is converted by javascript to HTML. Is silly in any year.
It's also quite slow (which is ironic for a page talking about improving
responsiveness)

------
aufreak3
Any pointers on how to make the site visible to search engines when the
delivery is as a single page app that does everything in JS? I know google's
crawler can run the JS, but any notes on how far that can go?

------
Thev00d00
Can't browse with Firefox 17.0.10 (The newest ESR Release)....

------
sylvinus
The video will be released in the next few days! :)

